# Finally witnessed an E46 M3 launch from a stoplight...



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

boy those things are fast! All i can say is DAMN! :jawdrop: Man he floored it and that thing took off like a roller coaster ride at a theme park! I know this is probably a repost but i have turned down a few offers to test drive an M3 due to the fact that i'll end up with withdraw symptons. Anyways just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Double Vanos said:


> boy those things are fast! All i can say is DAMN! :jawdrop: Man he floored it and that thing took off like a roller coaster ride at a theme park! I know this is probably a repost but i have turned down a few offers to test drive an M3 due to the fact that i'll end up with withdraw symptons. Anyways just wanted to share my experience.


Every time I see an M3 I tell myself: "The kids are too small right now for a 2 door. Get an E46 or E90 M3 in 4 years or so. to maximize the resale value on my 04 330i. The 330i is a damn nice car and fun enough for now."

I bought an 04 STi and sold it, took the depreciation hit and bought the 04 330i. If I sell the 04 330i and buy an 05 ZCS M3  I really think my wife would divorce me.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

:angel::smokin:


----------

